# iCloud Control Panel Windows



## smaublanc (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Je suis à la recherche d'une solution concernant icloud dans sa version PC
Il est impossible de se loguer sur le panneau de configuration icloud 
Beaucoup de personne ont semble-t-il le même problème sur les forums Apple mais pas solution
À savoir si ça vient de nous ou de leurs serveurs ???

Il y a une procédure qui est mis en avant mais elle ne fonctionne pas
En mode administrateur
-cmd
-netsh winsock reset

N'ayant de pas réponse, je souhaite juste lancer des lièvres 
À plusieurs c'est toujours plus efficace

@++


----------



## Phima (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Désolé si ce message n'est pas vraiment ce que vous attendez, mais j'ai l'impression que vous êtes nettement plus "calé" que moi sur le sujet : peut-être que vous pourrez au moins m'aider moi si je ne peux pas vous aider vous ...?
Alors voilà :
J'ai 2 PC sous WINDOWS 7, chacun avec OUTLOOK 2007, et 1 iPhone 3GS.
J'ai configuré mon phone pour iCloud = pas de problèmes.
J'ai configuré 1 PC (HP dm4) avec le Panel Control iCloud = pas de problèmes --> les synchros fonctionnent parfaitement, tant en calendriers qu'en contacts : impec.
J'essaie de faire les mêmes manips sur mon autre PC (Toshiba Qosmio)==> Impossible de me connecter au serveur !!! le système me dit "Vous ne pouvez pas vous connecter en raison d'une erreur du serveur"...!!!
J'ai essayé tout ce que je savais faire (désinstaller le Panel, le réinstaller, modifier mon MDP APPLE ID, éteindre le PC, le rallumer,...) : rien n'y fait...!
Pourriez-vous m'aider ?
Un SUPER merci si vous arrivez à me dépanner...
(et bonne chance pour votre pb ...)
Bien cordialment


----------



## smaublanc (17 Octobre 2011)

Malheurseusement c'est le grand flou
De mon côté j'ai le "spinning circle" et d'autres on un message d'erreur du serveur
Par contre ça fonctionnait parfaitement avec les betas et depuis la GM ça merde

Donc pour le moment pas de solution

On se tient au courant

@++


----------



## Phima (17 Octobre 2011)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre...
Je vois que ce n'est pas aussi évident que cela peut paraître, surtout que, au départ, je n'avais pas compris qu'il fallait installer le logiciel PanelControl sur les PC...
Mais pourquoi cela fonctionne avc 1 PC et pas sur l'autre ? Mystère ...!
Pourrai-je avoir un pb avec mon PC ? Un pb de port ?

Cordialement


----------

